

Retrospective: An Axiomatic Basis for Computer Programming - Tatyanazaxarova
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/10/42360-retrospective-an-axiomatic-basis-for-computer-programming/fulltext?lot=49

======
ChristianMarks
_"I have welcomed the enormous increase in the power of automated tools for
proof."_ As they say in Wikipedia, [Citation needed]. Which automated tools
are these? Is Hoare referring to Coq? HOL? Something else?

